# Model 357



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

Colt Model 357

Ser. 1xxx

Some people call these "Pre Pythons".


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

What is your question or concerns regarding this revolver????
Do you own this wheelgun or are you debating whether to purchase from another owner???
Btw: Pythons were introduced to the shooting public in 1955.


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

Show and tell. It's mine.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jb----cannot be sure if this model is a pre-python or a pre-trooper. For damn sure it is a colt da revolver. Shoot often & enjoy the quality of days gone by. I have two pythons in my colt collection----both made in the mid 1970's. One is a 4" and the other is a 6"


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

This one is 1954. Precedes the Python.


----------



## gpo1956 (Nov 18, 2010)

Add the Python barrel, do the "Python" tune and the Colt Royal blue and you would indeed, have the Python. those are great old guns and well worth hanging on to. Those grips are easily worth $175-$200+ themselves.


----------



## trusty357 (Aug 12, 2011)

*First year Colt 357*

Hello, new forum member here. Yesterday, I acquired a mint first year(1954)4" Colt 357. It has a three digit serial number of #3xx. It looks identicall the Colt 357 pictured above by the original poster, with the fully checkered Colt target grips and the target hammer. This revolver was owned by WWII U.S. Army Brigadier General, Charles Baron and has this engraved on the right side of the frame. This "357" was shipped from Colt on April 12, 1954.:smt083


----------

